# "greenboard" vs regular drywall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on local codes, there going to at least ask for green board as a min. Some codes call for paperless.
What are you going to use to cover the walls in the shower of bath area?


----------



## texancowboy (Aug 15, 2012)

I live where there are very few local codes. Didnt know there was paperless sheetrock. Weird...

As for the shower... probably hardie board and tile


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Code or not it's the right way to do it.


----------



## texancowboy (Aug 15, 2012)

all i needed to know


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are under the 2003 IBC; http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/building-codes/texas/

I personally would not use it, nor does your State code require it; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2003/icod_ibc_2003_25_sec009.htm

Gary:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Standard drywall is fine---paint it properly.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

in the event that the texas cowboy is still reading the thread, i will not simply say yes or no but tell you the reason for it.

Green board is more moisture resistant than regular drywall. It has a wic rating in which it takes a certain amount of time for water to soak up through the board and how far it goes. In the event you have a bad leak in the bathroom, they green board will never hurt anything. Its not that much more expensive than regular board. for a shower area. i recommend using either cement backerboard or denseglass. denseglass has a great wic rating which is like only an 1/8 of an inch in an hour opposed to cememt backer or durarock which is like 8" in an hour. you make the call You can research this stuff from their websites as they all have specs on the materials they produce.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I allways use water board in entire bathroom if nothing else for moisture like from the shower.
Most codes say you only have to use it where theres direct water.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Regular board is fine (and cheaper) with proper paint. The greenboard of years ago had a core that was impregnated with (I'm guessing) some type of "oil based" product and it was much better than regular board for "wet" areas. The core of the board was actually a tan/brown color. I have hung many showers/tubs with it as tile backer. It often failed after time. Mainly because the hangers would set the board right down on the lip of the tub. Once the caulk around the tub failed (or even a leak around a faucet), water would "wick" into the board and it deteriorated. Everyone was under the opinion that this was "waterproof" drywall. It wasn't. That's why concrete type board is now used. The greenboard you get now has the same (white) core as regular board. Only the face paper is moisture "resistant". There are a lot of different opinions out there about this, but I haven't bought a piece of greenboard in at least 20 years. I have had a few customers in a commercial application request the "paperless" mold resistant type of board, but that's where they are expecting some type of water "intrusion" at some point.....


----------

